# Getting ready to leave DTV



## JVM (Feb 21, 2007)

My cable company offered a package deal with TV, Internet, and telephone that includes all channels--and that means all premium channels for one year at the price I pay without any premium channels and without the HD Plus, for the same price I pay now for DTV, Internet, and telephone--all billed by Verizon. I called Verizon and told them of this offer from my cable company and they offered $10 dollars off my bill for the next 9 months; she also suggested I contact DTV and find out what they can do.

Well, seems like DTV thinks it has you big time because all they offered was Free Showtime for 3 months. I told them that isn't even close to keeping me and they would not make any other offer. I will have to pay a penalty for canceling my contract, but I will find solace in that I don't need a contract with Cable and don't have to buy my DVR! I had to pay for my HR 20 aside from it being leased.

So, soon, when Cable comes for the installation of TV, phone, and internet, if all goes well with their installation--no question they provide excellent free service--I will be glad to leave DTV. 

The promotion from my cable company is good for one year--and no contract. So, I could always come back to DTV and profit from their wonderful offers to new customers, although I honestly don't want to come back to DTV.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Congrats on finding a better deal for yourself.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

JVM said:


> My cable company offered a package deal with TV, Internet, and telephone that includes all channels--and that means all premium channels for one year at the price I pay without any premium channels and without the HD Plus, for the same price I pay now for DTV, Internet, and telephone--all billed by Verizon. I called Verizon and told them of this offer from my cable company and they offered $10 dollars off my bill for the next 9 months; she also suggested I contact DTV and find out what they can do.
> 
> Well, seems like DTV thinks it has you big time because all they offered was Free Showtime for 3 months. I told them that isn't even close to keeping me and they would not make any other offer. I will have to pay a penalty for canceling my contract, but I will find solace in that I don't need a contract with Cable and don't have to buy my DVR! I had to pay for my HR 20 aside from it being leased.
> 
> ...


you are either talking about FIOS or else the rep is talking about a bundled deal with Directv, and does not know the true facts. Either case, it is really not the same.


----------



## PicaKing (Oct 8, 2006)

goodbye, and good luck


----------



## rjheard (Dec 12, 2007)

I've heard FIOS is great if they get the install correct. I wouldn't let them remove the copper feed from the house if possible.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Fairwell.


----------



## homebase (Sep 4, 2007)

You'll be back.

My sister was a DTV fan until she convinced her husband to go for the Comcast $99 special that includes Cable, Internet & Phone. They thought they'd save a bundle.

They weren't happy. They still aren't happy.

So I asked her about a month ago "so how's Comcast?" 

Her reply: "I HATE IT!" Then proceeded to ramble on about the problems with Cable TV. Lastly, she stated "We're getting DTV back when this promo deal is over with."

Nuff said.


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

JVM did you check to see what HD channels are available and did you see what you will pay with taxes, etc, etc? Just wondering. If you want to hop from service to service every year then go for it. Ask the local cable company what they charge per DVR (It can be anywhere from 13 on up, it is Comcast is definitely is more for the DVR for less recording capability, really about 30 hours max). Good luck and cya.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

(sincerely) Glad you found a nice deal. Don't forget to visit us, keep us updated about the kids, and how the package looks in a year. Some companies jack up the prices in a year, some don't; so I'm curious how yours goes for you.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

We left Directv for cable, big mistake. We're now back and thrilled. Sadly, we still shell out $70 per month for internet...cable loves taxes and fees, you'll see.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

JVM said:


> My cable company offered a package deal with TV, Internet, and telephone that includes all channels--and that means all premium channels for one year at the price I pay without any premium channels and without the HD Plus, for the same price I pay now for DTV, Internet, and telephone--all billed by Verizon. I called Verizon and told them of this offer from my cable company and they offered $10 dollars off my bill for the next 9 months; she also suggested I contact DTV and find out what they can do.
> 
> Well, seems like DTV thinks it has you big time because all they offered was Free Showtime for 3 months. I told them that isn't even close to keeping me and they would not make any other offer. I will have to pay a penalty for canceling my contract, but I will find solace in that I don't need a contract with Cable and don't have to buy my DVR! I had to pay for my HR 20 aside from it being leased.
> 
> ...


Don't know if after only 1 year if DirecTV would consider you a new customer?.


----------



## Skooz (Jul 20, 2007)

JVM said:


> My cable company offered a package deal with TV, Internet, and telephone that includes all channels--and that means all premium channels for one year at the price I pay without any premium channels and without the HD Plus, for the same price I pay now for DTV, Internet, and telephone--all billed by Verizon. I called Verizon and told them of this offer from my cable company and they offered $10 dollars off my bill for the next 9 months; she also suggested I contact DTV and find out what they can do.
> 
> Well, seems like DTV thinks it has you big time because all they offered was Free Showtime for 3 months. I told them that isn't even close to keeping me and they would not make any other offer. I will have to pay a penalty for canceling my contract, but I will find solace in that I don't need a contract with Cable and don't have to buy my DVR! I had to pay for my HR 20 aside from it being leased.
> 
> ...


Looks like a great deal. I don't blame you.


----------



## DanER40 (Oct 25, 2007)

Sounds like a good deal. Cable in my area sucks (Charter). Good luck.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

Been there, done that. I had D* and thought I can save with the Charter bundle. So I went to Charter. On paper, they can look cheaper. But with taxes and other fees that they can get away with, it is never cheaper. The DVR is crap. Though you don't have to pay for it, you still pay for it in the end. The DVR fees each month are at least DOUBLE than that of D* or E*. I had two DVR's, and was paying almost $25.00 a month to use them! So in a years time, you've paid for them. I had many other frustrating issues with cable. So I tried E*. Now they don't have MLB EI. So come Tuesday, I'm back in the saddle again with D* and I can't wait. Now that I've been with all three providers available to me, I can say that overall D* is superior. There is no perfect company but D* seems to best suit me.

And I'm getting Chiller back!:joy:


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

homebase said:


> You'll be back.
> 
> My sister was a DTV fan until she convinced her husband to go for the Comcast $99 special that includes Cable, Internet & Phone. They thought they'd save a bundle.
> 
> ...


Nuff said? You are assuming every cable operator operates like Comcast in your sister's specific area. Cable operators service/programming and price varies widely, even within different areas of the same cable company.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

its Bright House here. They offered me all the stuff too. $134 a month, including hd ,hddvr, interent 7mbps down, house phone unlimitied in Florida. I said what about HD channels and the NFL they said 25 HD channels and what ever Football is on thier programming. I said no thanks. I spend about 60 more to keep my services but I m happy whee I am. So JVM good luck hope it works out for ya.


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

raott said:


> Nuff said? You are assuming every cable operator operates like Comcast in your sister's specific area. Cable operators service/programming and price varies widely, even within different areas of the same cable company.


I know, I love the "Nuff said" ending to posts like they get to decide when any valuable communication is over. Cracks me up!

Competition with cable promos with the varying providers and prices will go on for as long as TV reaches the marketplace this way.


----------



## JVM (Feb 21, 2007)

To answer a few questions that people asked:

1. The price I got from cable includes all taxes and fees--I compared it with what I now pay.

2. I know DTV has more HD channels, but I am more interested in premium channels and they are all included in this deal--along with my local channels in HD--unlike now with DTV.

3. As for DVR costs, I had to pay $299 dollars for one of my HR20's and still pay a leasing fee every month! At least cable doesn't make you pay for the DVR, except for leasing fees.

4. Yes, cable's DVR doesn't have as much recording time as DTV, but that is a non-issue for me.

5. There is no cost for warranty service with cable, unlike the fee I pay every month to DTV.

6. They are not installing FIOS, just high speed internet 5 megs download speed that I can upgrade to 10 megs if needed. I now have 3 megs with DSL from Verizon.

7. There is no contract with cable and that is a very big plus in making this change. I am not binded by any contract with cable; thus, there is no early cancelation fee.

Now don't get me wrong, I have had very good service and picture quality from DTV and wouldn't leave if not for this great deal from cable. Whether I stay with cable after the one-year promotion ends is unknown at this time. I am interested in FIOS and that should be coming in down the road. 

What I don't like about DTV is how they play games. Some people get a free HR20 and some pay this and some pay that according to how you haggle or what you know. I have had cable service for TV before switching to DTV, so I know what to expect, and that means straight costs for all with no games. 

I have really missed VOD from cable and darn glad to have it back. Time will tell what the future holds, but one thing is for sure, I have a great deal for one year!


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

You can be considered a "new" customer after 24 months.

Justin


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Just wait when your triple play special pricing expires and you'll be in for a wakeup call on price. Charter has the same deal here for 89 or 99 a month but when the deal ends it's $160 a month! :eek2:



JVM said:


> 3. As for DVR costs, I had to pay $299 dollars for one of my HR20's and still pay a leasing fee every month! At least cable doesn't make you pay for the DVR, except for leasing fees.


All a matter of perspective.

DirecTV - $199 up front (recently lowered price), $4.99 a month (free if it's your only receiver)
Cable - $0-$40 up front (my cable it's 40 up front), $14 a month *per HD DVR*

In less then 2 years of cable you paid the same amount as you would to DirecTV. But with cable you're still paying that high monthly fee beyond that, with DirecTV it's a lot lower.

Personally I'm much rather pay that up front fee for much lower monthly cost. But maybe that's just me.

Again, just a matter of perspective and math.

Good luck!


----------



## PicaKing (Oct 8, 2006)

JVM said:


> . I have had cable service for TV before switching to DTV, so I know what to expect, and that means straight costs for all with no games.


Think back to when you were a cable customer, and left them for Directv. Think back to the reason or reasons you left them. Since you left, everything obviously was not wonderful.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

JVM said:


> I have had cable service for TV before switching to DTV, so I know what to expect, and that means straight costs for all with no games.


No offense but I had to laugh at this one. Wow. Let's see....
$14 a month per DVR
$8 a month per cable box
Oh, wat a remote with that? That'll be $2.50 a month
What, you need a remote with each box? That'll be $2.50 each, sorry about that.
Cable card for your Tivo...ummmm...yea we're "out" right now...try back next month

"Oh, your cable is still out 5 days after the wind storm, yea sorry about that, things happen. Refund of service for the down days? Oh, act of God and all that, sorry. But hey, at least you don't have rain fade like with satellite!" 

I could go on. 

Good luck, enjoy your deal! Satellite isn't for everyone, if it was cable would be out of business.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bonscott87 said:


> No offense but I had to laugh at this one. Wow. Let's see....
> $14 a month per DVR
> $8 a month per cable box
> Oh, wat a remote with that? That'll be $2.50 a month
> ...


I've had almost the exact same chuckle with 2 neighbors. They have since left Comcast and now have DirecTV (and are very happy).


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

I hate cable. Cable is the Devil.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

tfederov said:


> I hate cable. Cable is the Devil.


Mmmmmmmm...maybe just his lead assistant. I don't think they've earned the top spot (yet).


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Years ago when I decided to dump Pegasus (from now on known as Pegasux), I called Concast and asked about Sunday Ticket. They promised me they'd have it "next year". No Sunday Ticket and no Dolby Digital from their converter box. Sounds like the dark lord to me!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

raott said:


> Nuff said? You are assuming every cable operator operates like Comcast in your sister's specific area. Cable operators service/programming and price varies widely, even within different areas of the same cable company.


Absolutely true.

(But I can second the motion on this experience from 3 personal Comcast *former*-customer friends of mine with the exact same experiences.)

To your point, your mileage may vary.


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

When I moved from Virginia to Texas I thought I'd give cable a chance down here. I had both DirecTV and cable in Virginia, mostly because I had RoadRunner and basic cable for my locals. Wanted RoadRunner down here so I called TW and they said they'd checked out the house/neighborhood and make sure I had service. Great! Two weeks later, and numerous phone calls, they said they'd come out and there was no cable in my neighborhood. I pointed out there was a TW box in the corner of my lot but they insisted that was impossible. Checked with folks on either side of me and they had RoadRunner and cable through TW. OK then. I now have DSL and DirecTV and have no time or patience to deal with TW. I can't imagine the circumstances that would make me change to cable. If you can't do something simple like determine service availability then I'll pass.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

bonscott87 said:


> Just wait when your triple play special pricing expires and you'll be in for a wakeup call on price. Charter has the same deal here for 89 or 99 a month but when the deal ends it's $160 a month! :eek2:
> 
> All a matter of perspective.
> 
> ...


You are making a huge assumption on the math by translating your experience with Charter to the OP's cable provider.

The cable provider in my area (Insight), normal monthly price is within a few dollars of D* with no contract, no upfront cost and a huge first year discount.


----------



## Gonesouth (Dec 26, 2007)

:wave: 

Hey, you cant knock getting a deal like that. Don't take the dish down! When the prices go up after one year come back. By that time D11 will be up and hopefully most locals will be in HD. :angel: 

I have Charter in my area and they are the worst! (another thread)


----------



## JVM (Feb 21, 2007)

Just for the record, since it seems to be an issue, I do not have Charter or Comcast. Blue Ridge Cable will be my cable/internet/phone provider.

Funny thing is I left them because I wanted RG6 cable installed for free, which is why I joined DTV--my house was originally wired with something before RG6.

Oh, I am leaving the Dish where it is, don't want any holes in my roof  

Who knows, maybe I would come back in two years (only as a new customer), then again, maybe I'll go for FIOS. In any event, I know I have a great deal for one year--much better than anything DTV offers.


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

JVM said:


> So, soon, when Cable comes for the installation of TV, phone, and internet, if all goes well with their installation--*no question they provide excellent free service*--I will be glad to leave DTV.


Thanks for the chuckle, that's priceless.

I too left DirecTV a few years ago for the 'greener' pastures of cable. Needless to say, I came back. What do they say? "You'll remember the quality long after the low price is forgotten"...or something like that.

Like others have mentioned, be sure to save your equipment.


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

Where is the special deal listed on their website?
The prices they list aren't anywhere near as cheap as DirecTV:
http://www.brctv.com/lineups/pricing/lehighton.php

Just using Lehighton as an example.
Is this through Verizon or Blue Ridge?


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

tfederov said:


> I hate cable. Cable is the Devil.


Aint that the truth!! I totally agree with you there.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a feeling that the OP is in for a big surprise when the first bill arrives.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Just "slipped" through this; but, I didn't notice the OP mentioning any interest in HD.

SD is the only thing my local cable service is halfway competent at. Still doesn't match D* though - SD or HD.


----------



## JBernardK (Aug 16, 2006)

Just curious, for all those that "hate" cable or went to cable and then back to directv--why? Was cable unreliable? Was the quality worse?

I know when I left cable in the mid-90's for Directv, I went from a fuzzy analog picture to a crisp digital picture. Big win. But many of the big cable companies have now gone 100% digital with little or no extra compression, and have greatly improved customer service. Directv's quality has decreased and the customer service has gone downhill while prices, fees and commitments have gone up. So IMHO the playing field has leveled over the years and cable is now a strong competitor to directv. May not be true in all areas. So why did you come back?


----------



## sdicomp (Sep 12, 2006)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I have a feeling that the OP is in for a big surprise when the first bill arrives.


If not then.....wait until bill # 13!!!:eek2:


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey...if your local cable company has the programming you want and the services you want and the pricing is competitive...go for it and good luck.

DirecTV has more than its share of blemishes (despite the heavy makeup artists that wander through this forum). At present DirecTV is a better solution for me in Florida (mostly because of MLB EI). At my other home Comcast makes better sense.

It's not a religion, it's not a wife/husband...it's a service provider.

I wonder if there's a refuse collection forum where people boast about the quality of WMI vs Allied Waste vs. the local guy with a pickup?

Boy those Macs really stink.

BMWs are for losers...winners drive Mercedes.

Less Filling...


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

JBernardK said:


> Just curious, for all those that "hate" cable or went to cable and then back to directv--why? Was cable unreliable? Was the quality worse?
> 
> I know when I left cable in the mid-90's for Directv, I went from a fuzzy analog picture to a crisp digital picture. Big win. But many of the big cable companies have now gone 100% digital with little or no extra compression, and have greatly improved customer service. Directv's quality has decreased and the customer service has gone downhill while prices, fees and commitments have gone up. So IMHO the playing field has leveled over the years and cable is now a strong competitor to directv. May not be true in all areas. So why did you come back?


For me it was price/value. Cable is a lot more for fewer channels, not to mention the pittance of HD. The DVR functionality was OK when it worked, but the day to day operation was horrible - it would literally lock up on channel changes! After yet another price increase, I decided to go back to DirecTV (although I left due to horrible service experience). I'm quite happy with the switch, especially now that Comcast refuses to add the Big Ten Network. I find the customer service to be a wash, both are palatable for most situations.

I would consider going to back to cable down the road if they got more HD, and doing a Tivo/Cable thing. But the horror stories of cablecards/SDV and everything else makes me tired just thinking of it. DirecTV has the content I want at a cheaper price so I'm fine for now...


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

JBernardK said:


> Just curious, for all those that "hate" cable or went to cable and then back to directv--why? Was cable unreliable? Was the quality worse?
> 
> I know when I left cable in the mid-90's for Directv, I went from a fuzzy analog picture to a crisp digital picture. Big win. But many of the big cable companies have now gone 100% digital with little or no extra compression, and have greatly improved customer service. Directv's quality has decreased and the customer service has gone downhill while prices, fees and commitments have gone up. So IMHO the playing field has leveled over the years and cable is now a strong competitor to directv. May not be true in all areas. So why did you come back?


Similar to redlinetire's sentiments, it comes down to the value you're getting for your dollar.

We have Charter here and it's horrible. I had digital cable for a couple of years, and in that time, the price for the basic tier went from like $36 to $56 or something like that. Plus, on several channels, I could get a clearer picture with a pair of rabbit ears than I could from cable. Between ghost images and "fuzz", our cable was awful, and their response to it was basically, that's as good as it gets.

Internet from Charter here was just 'OK'... It could be blazing fast at times, and dog slow at others. My DSL isn't as fast as Charter could be at its fastest, but I don't have NEARLY the fluctuations in speed with DSL here as I had with Charter. I consistently get 5.5-6 in when I test...

I have 3 DVRs in the house, 2 are HD. I have both the HD pack and the HD Extra pack. I pay about $95 a month for DirecTV - the only premium I get is HBO, just so we have something to watch when there's nothing on TV. I know that it would cost me more to get the same programming from Charter - and the picture quality of DirecTV is better than what I'd get from Charter.

But.. as others have said - if you can really get cable cheaper than you get DirecTV through a package deal like this - and the quality is up to par for you, then go for it. It just seems as though alot of markets cable can't compare with satellite. Not to say it can't, it just doesn't for a lot of us.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I guess I've always wondered why someone feels the need to make an "announcement" that they are leaving their service.  

Hey...whatever works for someone...great. I hope it all works out. 

I'm thinking of getting another UPS, a new computer, and perhaps another Slingbox. 

I have CNN on the phone (on hold) right now.... perhaps I'll see myself with Wolf Blitzer tonight in the Situation Room...


----------



## JVM (Feb 21, 2007)

Redlinetire said:


> Where is the special deal listed on their website?
> The prices they list aren't anywhere near as cheap as DirecTV:
> http://www.brctv.com/lineups/pricing/lehighton.php
> 
> ...


Through Blue Ridge Cable and not in Lehighton. I can assure you BRC does not play games with the prices they give you--not in all the years I had them for service, unlike DTV that plays many games with prices. The package I'm getting is for TV/internet/phone and HD--including two HD DVR's free. Oh, yes, they do charge a monthly leasing fee for the DVR's, but at least I don't have to pay for what I'm leasing. And, there is no contract! What that means is if I am not satisfied with any part of their service I can cancel without being charged a fee--unlike DTV where it has to be a contract and they extend it when you upgrade equipment.

I will have all channels including all premium channels and HD in all the premium channels, and HD in my local channels as well, aside from the other HD channels. I know DTV has more HD channels but those are not a big deal, such as CNN that still broadcasts mainly in SD.


----------



## henw (Nov 11, 2007)

I have Brighthouse and DTV. DTV has more HD and the quality of HD is better.
TW has many more PPV movies, and, HBO and Showtime etc. shows on demand.
TW has a nice title search feature as well. Main reason I have it though is for Roadrunner.


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

JVM said:


> Through Blue Ridge Cable and not in Lehighton. I can assure you BRC does not play games with the prices they give you--not in all the years I had them for service, unlike DTV that plays many games with prices. The package I'm getting is for TV/internet/phone and HD--including two HD DVR's free. Oh, yes, they do charge a monthly leasing fee for the DVR's, but at least I don't have to pay for what I'm leasing. And, there is no contract! What that means is if I am not satisfied with any part of their service I can cancel without being charged a fee--unlike DTV where it has to be a contract and they extend it when you upgrade equipment.
> 
> I will have all channels including all premium channels and HD in all the premium channels, and HD in my local channels as well, aside from the other HD channels. I know DTV has more HD channels but those are not a big deal, such as CNN that still broadcasts mainly in SD.


That's great that you can get all the premium channels, all the HD channels, etc.
But I've looked all over the Blue Ridge web site and I can't find it cheaper than DirecTV, bundled or unbundled with phone and internet. Heck, analog (not digital) basic starts at $50/month. Not including box rental fees.

You mentioned before it's 'billed through Verizon' - do you have to get this through Verizon to get the bundle? Is it really a Verizon offer with Blue Ridge supplying the TV part??


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

JBernardK said:


> Just curious, for all those that "hate" cable or went to cable and then back to directv--why? Was cable unreliable? Was the quality worse?
> 
> I know when I left cable in the mid-90's for Directv, I went from a fuzzy analog picture to a crisp digital picture. Big win. But many of the big cable companies have now gone 100% digital with little or no extra compression, and have greatly improved customer service. Directv's quality has decreased and the customer service has gone downhill while prices, fees and commitments have gone up. So IMHO the playing field has leveled over the years and cable is now a strong competitor to directv. May not be true in all areas. So why did you come back?


For me it came down to Comcast raising rates and very little HD content. After spending $1500 on an HDTV and stand I realized that the pittance of HD I was getting with Comcast was basically a waste of my TV. Also, no Big Ten Network, no SpeedHD, no NASCAR Hot Pass with Comcast.


----------



## nickff (Dec 8, 2007)

I left cable (Comcrap) because they refused to support Cablecards. NUMEROUS issues with getting working, reliable cablecards for my TiVo S3. Every tech (and I went through a lot of them) admitted to knowing nothing about Cablecards. Not to mention on the billing side, they had no idea how to bill them. Absolutely no idea. Their Motorola DVRs were horrible. I got fed up and switched.

I really, really miss my S3 and beautiful ESPNHD. That said, Directv isn't bad. But, I have only been with them for a short while.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

tfederov said:


> I hate cable. Cable is the Devil.


A lot of us view DirecTV as just another cable company (with different technology). Just like Dish or Fios.


----------



## tinman475 (Dec 30, 2007)

have had both for awhile no comparison dtv hands down


----------



## mongo31 (Jan 19, 2008)

I moved to Erie, PA and be glad that you have a choice.

I had D* in SC, loved it. Cable can suck my harry butt, but lo and behold, I have to go to cable because D* doesn't have Erie locals. I'm not scheduled to purchase a HDTV yet, so I HAVE to go with cable  for the time being until I can figure something out..............I've read and read, HR20 this HR21 that, OTA this, OTA not that.....etc........I'm stuck........

Just be glad that you have a choice.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Mmmmmm Buh bye. Hope the OP isn't going with Comcast because their DVR is definitely not "Comcastic".


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

JBernardK said:


> Just curious, for all those that "hate" cable or went to cable and then back to directv--why?


Well, I'll have to admit my hatred of cable is a bit more personal.

You see, I used to work for a cable company. Perhaps you've heard of them-Adelphia Cable? I was the production coordinator for the local origination channel at their New Jersey system. However, they traded that system to Comcra..., er, Comcast effective January 1, 2001. The Comcra... er, Comcast people came in with big promises of support for local programming and local news (we did a daily news program.)

November 30, 2001, we're all called into the conference room to have the system GM tell us that our Channel 8 was shut down, effective immediately. For all our hard work and loyalty, we were given one week's pay for each year of service and we got to keep the free computers they had given us the past summer. (If you left voluntarily, you either had to return the computer or pay a prorated fee depending on how long you had had the computer.)

So there I am-25 days before Christmas and no job. Oh, and to rub salt in the wound, the severance package had a clause that prohibited us from ever working for Comcra... er, Comcast again! I got that waived, but never went back. I can't work for liars.

I only hope that if the group that is trying to force Brian Roberts out of the CEO seat gets their way, I can have a front row seat and a big tub of popcorn to watch him be frog marched out of that obscenity that is the new Comcra... er, Comcast headquarters in Philly.

Nah, I'm not bitter....


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

braven said:


> Mmmmmm Buh bye. Hope the OP isn't going with Comcast because their DVR is definitely not "Comcastic".


The Comcast DVR has DLBs and no limits on series links.

It depends on what a person's DVR priorities are.


----------



## JVM (Feb 21, 2007)

Redlinetire said:


> That's great that you can get all the premium channels, all the HD channels, etc.
> But I've looked all over the Blue Ridge web site and I can't find it cheaper than DirecTV, bundled or unbundled with phone and internet. Heck, analog (not digital) basic starts at $50/month. Not including box rental fees.
> 
> You mentioned before it's 'billed through Verizon' - do you have to get this through Verizon to get the bundle? Is it really a Verizon offer with Blue Ridge supplying the TV part??


No, I have DTV billed through Verizon. The package deal I have is not on the web site. When I called there was an offer on their site of, I think, $99 dollars for TV/internet/phone service. The lady I spoke with told me of the $99 dollar offer and how much it would cost to have HD service, which is more than $99 dollars and includes Internet and phone service.

You have to input your zip code for pricing and specials.

Hey, if you don't believe me, that is fine, no problem. I know what kind of deal I have and the price is real. The problem as I see it is you have dealt with DTV so long that there is a certain amount of distrust, which is quite understandable.

Again, if I am not satisfied for any reason, there is no contract and I can cancel without any fees.

The installation is due next Tuesday, so I will be able to watch the Super Bowl in HD, which I can't do with DTV because they don't have my locals in HD.


----------



## rjf (Mar 9, 2007)

personally, i see DTV as a great value. the HR20 has saved me $$ from buying a media share device, and now a slingbox. i tend to be a loyal customer and plan on being with them a long time, but all the best to anyone who goes elsewhere. personally, i feel i've already found the best in DTV


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

JVM said:


> No, I have DTV billed through Verizon. The package deal I have is not on the web site. When I called there was an offer on their site of, I think, $99 dollars for TV/internet/phone service. The lady I spoke with told me of the $99 dollar offer and how much it would cost to have HD service, which is more than $99 dollars and includes Internet and phone service.
> 
> You have to input your zip code for pricing and specials.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the free psychoanalysis, it was spot on. 

You keep saying how 'the price is real' yet suspiciously don't say what the full price is, nor can you back it up with hard data.

I'm just sayin'....


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Redlinetire said:


> Thanks for the free psychoanalysis, it was spot on.
> 
> You keep saying how 'the price is real' yet suspiciously don't say what the full price is, nor can you back it up with hard data.
> 
> I'm just sayin'....


Maybe he really believes his 1st bill will be $99...that's it lol.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Maybe he really believes his 1st bill will be $99...that's it lol.


I am guessing that $99 will become about $120 once federal taxes, lease fees and 911 charges are added.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Sounds like a very good deal, you are paying less and getting more premium channels, you can't beat that.



JVM said:


> My cable company offered a package deal with TV, Internet, and telephone that includes all channels--and that means all premium channels for one year at the price I pay without any premium channels and without the HD Plus, for the same price I pay now for DTV, Internet, and telephone--all billed by Verizon. I called Verizon and told them of this offer from my cable company and they offered $10 dollars off my bill for the next 9 months; she also suggested I contact DTV and find out what they can do.
> 
> Well, seems like DTV thinks it has you big time because all they offered was Free Showtime for 3 months. I told them that isn't even close to keeping me and they would not make any other offer. I will have to pay a penalty for canceling my contract, but I will find solace in that I don't need a contract with Cable and don't have to buy my DVR! I had to pay for my HR 20 aside from it being leased.
> 
> ...


----------



## sp44 (Dec 2, 2005)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I am guessing that $99 will become about $120 once federal taxes, lease fees and 911 charges are added.


He said those were included.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

JVM said:


> And, there is no contract! What that means is if I am not satisfied with any part of their service I can cancel without being charged a fee--


Be sure to really check the fine print on this one. I have yet to see any cable company that offers the great 12 months triple play deal that doesn't cost you an arm and a leg if you cancel before that initial 12 months is up. They disguise the "contract" but you still pay if you leave.

But hey, maybe this Blue Ridge Cable is different. Sounds like it's a more regional or local outfit so perhaps they "get it" vs. all the others.

Good luck!


----------



## JBernardK (Aug 16, 2006)

For what its worth, my neighbor (D* 12 year veteren) called Comcast and was offered all channles including premiums, 3 cable boxes, upgraded internet access for $87 a month for 1 year. He did not believe it so he went to the office and sure enough got the deal. No commitment, cancel anytime. Price goes up to $150 or so after a year but he plans to drop several of the premiums at that time. He was paying D* $124 a month and Comcast another $60 a month for internet and basic cable. No phone in this deal so none of the extra phone taxes, jsust the same tax he was paying D*.

He plans to get a TIVOHD too.


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

PicaKing said:


> Think back to when you were a cable customer, and left them for Directv. Think back to the reason or reasons you left them. Since you left, everything obviously was not wonderful.


I can't remember back that far! 

Good luck to you anyway!


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

JBernardK said:


> For what its worth, my neighbor (D* 12 year veteren) called Comcast and was offered all channles including premiums, 3 cable boxes, upgraded internet access for $87 a month for 1 year. He did not believe it so he went to the office and sure enough got the deal. No commitment, cancel anytime. Price goes up to $150 or so after a year but he plans to drop several of the premiums at that time. He was paying D* $124 a month and Comcast another $60 a month for internet and basic cable. No phone in this deal so none of the extra phone taxes, jsust the same tax he was paying D*.
> 
> He plans to get a TIVOHD too.


I believe people are getting the triple play. I have a hard time believing it includes *ALL* premium channels for a *whole* year. That's the part I'm not buying. If they are doing it, that's gotta' be costing them some money...


----------



## JVM (Feb 21, 2007)

There is no contract with Blue Ridge Cable--and I have had them before, so I know she wasn't lying. *NO CONTRACT* even with the package deal I have.

I never said the price was $99 dollars. What I said was quoted in the post above by dreadlk.

The total cost including taxes and fees is $167 dollars with the first 3 months at $157 dollars--and that is a package price including phone/Internet 5 megs download/and TV including 1-basic receiver, 2 HD DVR's, locals and some other channels in HD, all premium channels and all in HD. Phone service includes 911, unlimited long distance and the features like call waiting, etc.

Redlinetire, you want me to back it up? Like I said, you have been with DTV so long that there is that embedded distrust within you. I don't have any reason to lie--and so you can either believe me or not. I know the truth, and you know...?

And I verified the prices above with another person at Blue Ridge Cable: First 3 months at $157 and the remaining 9 months at $167 for TV/Internet/Phone service as stated in this post.


----------



## Que (Apr 15, 2006)

JVM said:


> -snip-


Hey JVM, How did the cancel go with DirecTV. When did you cancel and are they holding out for more money?

/just Google "Cancel DirecTV" ... wow mad story there! Don't ever give them your CC number!


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

JVM said:


> And I verified the prices above with another person at Blue Ridge Cable: First 3 months at $157 and the remaining 9 months at $167 for TV/Internet/Phone service as stated in this post.


$167/month. Now that's something I believe.

And remember JVM, you started the discussion with this:
"I honestly don't want to come back to DTV"
You had an agenda - which is why you made the thread in the first place.

I never said you were lying, those were your words.
I simply wanted some evidence on this 'great deal' you were claiming.


----------



## Directvlover (Aug 27, 2007)

I had cable till 2003...switched to DTV and loved it. We moved to a new house in 2005 and cox cable was offering a 3 month "everything deal" for a heck of a great price...so to save some money, (since we just bought a new house) i put my DTV account on hold (you can do that by the way) and signed up with cox. Well to make a long story short, i didn't even make it the whole 3 months. After about 2 months i was on the phone setting up my movers connection install. Even though at the time Cox had more HD, on demand, and other cool offerings, not to mention a great price for that 3 month deal, i ditched it all to go back to DTV. Haven't looked back since. And now that DTV is practically in the lead in the HD race, and is now offering things like on demand, it is even more impossible for me to even consider cable again.

My biggest beef with cable is picture quality. Outside of their digital tiers, the analog channels look snowy to me. Drives me nuts.


----------



## JVM (Feb 21, 2007)

Que said:


> Hey JVM, How did the cancel go with DirecTV. When did you cancel and are they holding out for more money?
> 
> /just Google "Cancel DirecTV" ... wow mad story there! Don't ever give them your CC number!


The install date for cable is next Tuesday, so I haven't canceled yet, but I did inquire as to what they would do in comparison to what cable offered me--and I let them know I was leaving. I will have to pay an early termination fee--that is because of the contract with DTV. How nice of DTV to force this contract deal on you that gets extended when you upgrade.


----------



## JVM (Feb 21, 2007)

Redlinetire said:


> $167/month. Now that's something I believe.
> 
> And remember JVM, you started the discussion with this:
> "I honestly don't want to come back to DTV"
> ...


I said the first 3 months are at $157 and next 9 months at $167 so it really isn't $167 a month--and that is for TV/Internet/phone service as described in my post above.

No, I don't have an agenda. As I said in my first post, I enjoyed the service and picture quality of DTV and wouldn't leave if not for this great offer from cable. There are some things I find very distasteful about DTV, but this thread wasn't started to whip DTV.

In reality, I started this thread to show that DTV isn't offering me any real incentive to stay with them, and it seems they think they have the big show and we need them. Well, this is to show them that not all of us need them


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sounds like you are getting a deal you like and you are happy.

We wish you the best.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

JVM said:


> To answer a few questions that people asked:
> 
> 1. The price I got from cable includes all taxes and fees--I compared it with what I now pay.
> 
> ...


I do wish you luck, but watch for the Rice Crispies guys in your picture 
(Snap, Crackle, and Pop)


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

We wish you the best, visit us from time to time and tell us how its going!!!!


JVM said:


> I said the first 3 months are at $157 and next 9 months at $167 so it really isn't $167 a month--and that is for TV/Internet/phone service as described in my post above.
> 
> No, I don't have an agenda. As I said in my first post, I enjoyed the service and picture quality of DTV and wouldn't leave if not for this great offer from cable. There are some things I find very distasteful about DTV, but this thread wasn't started to whip DTV.
> 
> In reality, I started this thread to show that DTV isn't offering me any real incentive to stay with them, and it seems they think they have the big show and we need them. Well, this is to show them that not all of us need them


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

JVM said:


> I will have to pay an early termination fee--that is because of the contract with DTV. How nice of DTV to force this contract deal on you that gets extended when you upgrade.


The 2 year commitment is one of the reasons I haven't upgraded to an HD DVR from DirecTV. The other reason is the $320 upfront fee (now down to $220) that DirecTV wanted.

With Fios rolling out in my area, I want to have the ability to switch to Fios when my current commitment expires, and not get locked into another 2 years with DirecTV. The ability to switch is especially important to me because of the really poor customer service DirecTV has provided me since I got my R15.

Even if I don't switch to Fios, the competition has enticed my local cable company to be very price competitive. Even though duplicating my DirecTV service would cost a few bucks more per month with my cable company, no commitment and no upfront equipment fee makes cable cheaper in the long run. And that makes DirecTV my most expensive programming option. (Which probably explains why DirecTV needs multi-year commitments.)


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

Upstream said:


> Even though duplicating my DirecTV service would cost a few bucks more per month with my cable company, no commitment and no upfront equipment fee makes cable cheaper in the long run.


Wha....?

You admit that cable costs you more a month but that over the long run it's cheaper? :lol:

In actuality, for a mid-tier customer, the total expenditure is about the same over the two year commitment. Cable is cheaper up front for sure but much more expensive per month. You still pay for the hardware, just in a different way. And that's not including the $7/month franchise fee that cable makes you pay. People often forget to include that in their calculation.

As for your fear of commitment, that I can't help you with. :lol:


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Redline -- Comparable HD DVR service for DirecTV and my local cable will cost me just under $4 per month more with Cable (that is before the upcoming DirecTV price increases).

But DirecTV will charge me an upfront fee of $220 for the equipment. So it will take more than 4 years for the monthly price differential to offset the initial equipment charge. By then, I'll probably have to replace the DirecTV receiver, for another $200+ bill and another 2 year commitment.


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

raott said:


> The Comcast DVR has DLBs and no limits on series links.
> 
> It depends on what a person's DVR priorities are.


My Motorola Comcast Box (multiple, actually) would occasionally take 2 to 3 minutes to change channels. Changing channels was a priority for me.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Redlinetire said:


> Wha....?
> 
> You admit that cable costs you more a month but that over the long run it's cheaper? :lol:
> 
> ...


Not to nitpick on this point, but franchise fees vary from state to state, and even (in PA) from township to township. I switched from DirecTV to FiOS and when you calculate total taxes per month on each, I think my taxes are about $1 more/month with FiOS - and yes, it's considered cable in that I pay a franchise fee.

Also realize that DBS is not immune to these fees in all states. Some state legislatures are attempting to, or have, added 'franchise' fees to DBS subscribers. It's true that in some states cable franchise rates are ridiculous. In PA (on average), however, they're not. They're on par with the taxes that a DirecTV subscriber would pay.


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

Upstream said:


> Redline -- Comparable HD DVR service for DirecTV and my local cable will cost me just under $4 per month more with Cable (that is before the upcoming DirecTV price increases).
> 
> But DirecTV will charge me an upfront fee of $220 for the equipment. So it will take more than 4 years for the monthly price differential to offset the initial equipment charge. By then, I'll probably have to replace the DirecTV receiver, for another $200+ bill and another 2 year commitment.


And with the FCC fee ($7 in most areas) that cable charges that makes an $11/month more you pay for cable for less HD (both cable and DirecTV are raising prices so that's really a wash).

And both new and existing customers are getting HD/DVRs for $99 in most instances, so it makes it about a year to pay the difference. Again, with more HD and a better box than cable. As doctrsnoop said, my Comcast box would lock up all the time simply changing channels.

Since I plan on watching TV for the next few years, I don't mind paying up front. I understand others have other priorities. But don't kid yourself that it's 'cheaper' somehow...


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Redlinetire said:


> I agree that it varies WIDELY from area to area.
> 
> I'm just asking people to actually do the math.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what is the FCC/PEG/Franchise fee for cable in your area of PA? Here in Michigan it's $7/month.


It's been a while since I looked at that on my bill, to be honest. I was a little concerned about that fee, and when I called Verizon to order, I asked about that. They said "rule of thumb, for all fees and taxes, add 9% to your bill." I thought that was a bit high, but figured I'd check out my first bill. It was between $3 and $4/month, for all my TV taxes. I seem to remember that my DirecTV taxes were somewhere around $2 and change per month.


----------



## ehilbert1 (Jan 23, 2007)

I've been with DTV for 2 years now and I could not be happier. I was with Time Warner before. They gave me a great price to start and then after that was up they raised the price $60 a month. I still have road runner through them. I recently recieved my road runner bill and it had a piece of paper in it with all the increases for the year. I had to laugh at all those increases. It was like $2 a month more for the DVR. $1 more for DVR service and all the packages went up $2 to $4 a month depending on the package. Also the franchise fee that was $5 a month when I was with them went up to $7 a month. That is outragous. I'm really happy with DTV. I hated having to pay an upgrade fee for the HDDVR,but if you compare it to all the nickel and diming cable does it's really not that bad.

I hope after your promo period is up you get a decent price on your package. All I know is they would not budge on the price after mine was up. Then again that is Time Warner. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Redlinetire said:


> And with the FCC fee ($7 in most areas) that cable charges that makes an $11/month more you pay for cable for less HD (both cable and DirecTV are raising prices so that's really a wash).
> 
> And both new and existing customers are getting HD/DVRs for $99 in most instances, so it makes it about a year to pay the difference. Again, with more HD and a better box than cable. As doctrsnoop said, my Comcast box would lock up all the time simply changing channels.
> 
> Since I plan on watching TV for the next few years, I don't mind paying up front. I understand others have other priorities. But don't kid yourself that it's 'cheaper' somehow...


Redline --

My cost comparison includes all fees and taxes. Actually, in my detailed analysis, I also included the cost of money since I pay DirecTV upfront, rather than over time, as well as new customer discounts from Cable. I did not include bundling discounts or new customer discounts from Cable, which would further reduce their price.

The fact is, DirecTV wanted to charge me over $300 for an HD DVR. They just reduced that price to $199+. I'm sure if I decide to switch to cable or Fios, when I call DirecTV, all of the sudden the price will drop to $99 with 12 months of $20 credits. It will be ironic since CSR Roulette and Dial-A-Deal are two of the things about DirecTV that I think suck.

When I first got DirecTV 10 years ago, I thought it was a great value and the service was fantastic, expecially compared to my local cable company. But DirecTV's prices have risen to the point it is no longer a great value, and customer service has deteriorated. My friends and neighbors who have cable tell me that customer service has dramatically improved. And their prices have risen at a much slower rate, so DirecTV and Cable are about the same monthly price.

I may not leave DirecTV when my commitment expires this summer. But it is no longer an obvious choice to stay.

I don't know why it upsets you so much that for some people DirecTV might not be the cheapest, and not everyone may be happy with them.


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

JVM said:


> My cable company offered a package deal with TV, Internet, and telephone that includes all channels--and that means all premium channels for one year at the price I pay without any premium channels and without the HD Plus, for the same price I pay now for DTV, Internet, and telephone--all billed by Verizon. I called Verizon and told them of this offer from my cable company and they offered $10 dollars off my bill for the next 9 months; she also suggested I contact DTV and find out what they can do.
> 
> Well, seems like DTV thinks it has you big time because all they offered was Free Showtime for 3 months. I told them that isn't even close to keeping me and they would not make any other offer. I will have to pay a penalty for canceling my contract, but I will find solace in that I don't need a contract with Cable and don't have to buy my DVR! I had to pay for my HR 20 aside from it being leased.
> 
> ...


Congratulations and good luck,

Having been with Cable Co. for years before switching to DirecTV (and am still with them for my Internet Service), I should say that usually when they have you then they do not care about you. 
They are good as long as you do not need them for any service.


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

Upstream said:


> I don't know why it upsets you so much that for some people DirecTV might not be the cheapest, and not everyone may be happy with them.


I think it's funny that people equate 'questioning' with 'upset'. 

As I said at the beginning, I left DirecTV before because of a horrible customer service experience. I understand why people leave. If Dish had Speed in HD, I would consider switching. I'm not married to any provider. Like everyone else, I want the best value for my money.

But often when people tell me "I'm getting this great deal" and I look into the details, they aren't. People (including myself) are selectively blind based on their biases. So I try to take the whole picture in, fees, taxes and all. But if there's a great deal out there, I want to know about it.

Now I don't take my analysis as far as factoring in the time value of money, but then my discount rate probably isn't as high as yours! :lol:

In the end, if people are going to air their dirty laundry on the internet, they 
shouldn't act surprised when someone says it stinks.

And BTW, the $99 HD-DVR deal is standard now, based on the front page of the DirecTV web site...


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

convem24 said:


> JVM did you check to see what HD channels are available and did you see what you will pay with taxes, etc, etc? Just wondering. If you want to hop from service to service every year then go for it. Ask the local cable company what they charge per DVR (It can be anywhere from 13 on up, it is Comcast is definitely is more for the DVR for less recording capability, really about 30 hours max). Good luck and cya.


Comcast's boxes are JUNK! You'll be sorry.


----------



## JVM (Feb 21, 2007)

Alexandrepsf said:


> Congratulations and good luck,
> 
> Having been with Cable Co. for years before switching to DirecTV (and am still with them for my Internet Service), I should say that usually when they have you then they do not care about you.
> They are good as long as you do not need them for any service.


Totally untrue in my past experience with cable in my area. I always received first-rate service--and it is free! No warranty fee like with DTV.

I appreciate this from Upstream because I feel exactly the same way about DTV's customer service and the haggling one must do with them:

"It will be ironic since CSR Roulette and Dial-A-Deal are two of the things about DirecTV that I think suck."


----------



## JVM (Feb 21, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> Comcast's boxes are JUNK! You'll be sorry.


I don't know why people keep talking about Comcast when I already made it clear my cable company is Blue Ridge Cable.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

JVM said:


> I don't know why people keep talking about Comcast when I already made it clear my cable company is Blue Ridge Cable.


People think cable and think Comcastic. oh well. Good luck with Blue Ridge


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Redlinetire said:


> And BTW, the $99 HD-DVR deal is standard now, based on the front page of the DirecTV web site...


I'll have to check my price again. (Last week DirecTV told me $199 + $20 + tax).

My comments to the OP were not airing dirty laundry. The were comments about how DirecTV's business practices can put them at a competitive disadvantage. The OP said that he didn't like DirecTV's practice of extending commitments on upgrades. I agreed that it is a practice (along with what I consider a too high upfront fee) which stops me from upgrading to an HD DVR and makes DirecTV less competitive with my alternatives.

[In edit -- DirecTV.com is still showing me a $199++ price for the HD DVR. So with the Choice Plus HD DVR package going to $73 per month, the comparable package on Cable would need to be more than $82 per month (taxes included) to offset DVR within the 2 year commitment period. ]


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

Redlinetire said:


> And BTW, the $99 HD-DVR deal is standard now, based on the front page of the DirecTV web site...


no it isnt. the font page of the directv website shows that its 100 off, which just means they dropped the price from 299 to 199.


----------



## yensid (Aug 12, 2006)

I believe there is another $100 rebate somewhere. I read it on this board so don't quote me...


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

JVM said:


> I said the first 3 months are at $157 and next 9 months at $167 so it really isn't $167 a month--and that is for TV/Internet/phone service as described in my post above.


Wow, that's expensive.

I have FIOS for internet and phone and D* (obviously) for TV. I have all the phone bells and whistles (CID, CWID, voicemail, 3 way, etc.), unlimited long distance and local calling. 10/2 internet and all the stuff in my sig below with D* (3 DVR's, HD, HBO, Showtime, etc.).

I pay a total of $140


----------



## drded (Aug 23, 2006)

I just ordered an additional HD DVR last week. Price $199 minus 100 credit plus tax, total of $136 installed.

Dave


----------



## MIJBFAN (May 27, 2007)

To me this is like arguing Ford or Chevy, Dem or Repub. IT JUST AIN'T WORTH IT!
I love my D* My in-laws like Comcast we are all happy thats all that matters.


----------



## JVM (Feb 21, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Wow, that's expensive.
> 
> I have FIOS for internet and phone and D* (obviously) for TV. I have all the phone bells and whistles (CID, CWID, voicemail, 3 way, etc.), unlimited long distance and local calling. 10/2 internet and all the stuff in my sig below with D* (3 DVR's, HD, HBO, Showtime, etc.).
> 
> I pay a total of $140


Really? I just called DirecTV and asked how much it would cost to have the Premier package with HD access and HD DVR and was told $132 dollars! So, you pay $140 dollars for what???


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

JVM said:


> Really? I just called DirecTV and asked how much it would cost to have the Premier package with HD access and HD DVR and was told $132 dollars! So, you pay $140 dollars for what???


Premier 99 (New price 105)
DVR serv 5.99
HD 9.99
about 115 + tax for all movie channels, all HD, dvr service, all english channels and all the Regional sports channels


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Wow, that's expensive.
> 
> I have FIOS for internet and phone and D* (obviously) for TV. I have all the phone bells and whistles (CID, CWID, voicemail, 3 way, etc.), unlimited long distance and local calling. 10/2 internet and all the stuff in my sig below with D* (3 DVR's, HD, HBO, Showtime, etc.).
> 
> I pay a total of $140


Do you mind telling us what the fee for the Internet and phone are separately?

I know it's probably bundled, but if they still break out the two separately on the bill, I'd like to know.

Thanks.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Wow, $167. That's about what I pay now for DirecTV channels, Charter 6 meg Internet and Vonage combined.

Let's see:
DirecTV HD DVR package/Starz/Cinemax - $69
HD Access - $10
Charter Internet - $55
Vonage - $15

Total - $149

I could add 1 more movie premium and still be under.

Again, glad you got a good deal.


----------



## JVM (Feb 21, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> Wow, $167. That's about what I pay now for DirecTV channels, Charter 6 meg Internet and Vonage combined.
> 
> Let's see:
> DirecTV HD DVR package/Starz/Cinemax - $69
> ...


The first 3 months are $157 and the remaining 9 months at $167 and that includes all premium channels and all in HD with 2 HD DVR's.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Kansas Zephyr said:


> Do you mind telling us what the fee for the Internet and phone are separately?
> 
> I know it's probably bundled, but if they still break out the two separately on the bill, I'd like to know.
> 
> Thanks.


Internet and phone are bundled for a total of $90, but when broken out, they're this (as near as I can tell - my cell phone is also bundled with them):

Home phone: $40 + $15 (taxes) = $55
Internet: $35

My D* bill is $56

So, actually my total bill isn't $140, it's $146.

In case you're wondering:

Total choice plus: $52
HBO: $0 (for another 9 months)
Showtime: $0 (for another 9 months)
HD Access: $0 (for another 9 months)
DVR: Lifetime
Additional receivers: $10
Montlhy credit: -$10 (for another 9 months)
Sales tax: $4

So, next September, my bill's gonna go up $20 (won't keep HBO/Showtime).

YMMV  
YMMV


----------



## JVM (Feb 21, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Internet and phone are bundled for a total of $90, but when broken out, they're this:
> 
> Home phone: $40 + $15 (taxes) = $55
> Internet: $35
> ...


So why then did you tell me "Wow, that's expensive."

I have all the premium channels and all in HD -- and all premium means more than just HBO and Showtime.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Internet and phone are bundled for a total of $90, but when broken out, they're this (as near as I can tell - my cell phone is also bundled with them):
> 
> Home phone: $40 + $15 (taxes) = $55
> Internet: $35


Thanks.

$35 for 10/2 is impressive! Is that via SBC/AT&T? My Cox 12/1 is $65ish.

I'm using Vonage for phone, $31.60 a month for everything. It was cheaper than Cox telephone ($49 w/o taxes, etc.). So, I'm using their bandwidth with Vonage instead.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

JVM said:


> So why then did you tell me "Wow, that's expensive."


In order for me to pay to break my commitment AND lose out on all the HD channels that D* has, the price would need to be considerably less than that.

I got a flyer in the mail this past weekend from FIOS. TV, internet and phone for $99 for 1 year. Wasn't even worth the phone call.

When you said you got a great deal, I assumed that it actually was a great deal and not just average (at best).

PS. Having all premiums isn't that great. They basically show the same movies over and over. I have almost 1000 DVD's, I don't need premium movies. In the last year, we've probably watched a movie from HBO or Showtime 3 or 4 times. We use D* for TV and SD DVD/HD DVD/Blu Ray for movies.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Kansas Zephyr said:


> Thanks.
> 
> $35 for 10/2 is impressive! Is that via SBC/AT&T? My Cox 12/1 is $65ish.
> 
> I'm using Vonage for phone, $31.60 a month for everything. It was cheaper than Cox telephone ($49 w/o taxes, etc.). So, I'm using their bandwidth with Vonage instead.


It's FIOS. They have a Vonage type service too, I just haven't looked into it yet. Will probably be doing that soon.

What's going on with Vonage? Are they still being sued?


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> It's FIOS. They have a Vonage type service too, I just haven't looked into it yet. Will probably be doing that soon.
> 
> What's going on with Vonage? Are they still being sued?


vonage is always being sued. no one ever seems to win


----------



## djstough (Nov 27, 2006)

JVM said:


> The first 3 months are $157 and the remaining 9 months at $167 and that includes all premium channels and all in HD with 2 HD DVR's.


Is that really the price? We've seen that a few times. So your monthly average for 12 months is $164.50.

Good luck... What about your buyout of your commitment? I have no problem with a commitment. All of this talk by some (not you, don't say I'm putting words in your mouth) about being "forced" to extend a commitment, I don't get. I am happy, and will gladly extend my commitment if I am getting something out of it. I have 3 HR-20's, 1 HR-10, one R15, and several SD non-DVR's around the house (ignore the out-of-date signature.) My box rental fees ALONE from Comcrap would be upwards of $50 per month! Instead, I pay 1 DVR fee, 1 HD fee, and 5 extra lease/receiver fees, or about $35 per month. On top of a package that just isn't available from Comcast, as far as depth and total of HD channels, it just isn't worth it to me. And I won't even talk about picture quality at my dad's house. If I had to watch my HD on his TV all the time (same TV, just Comcrap), I'd not watch TV!


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> What's going on with Vonage? Are they still being sued?


The lawsuit is still in motion. But, a judge has allowed Vonage to carry-on.

It looks like the worst case is that Vonage may be forced to cough-up royalties for some of it's hardware, I believe.

It's been a while since I heard about it.

The service is as solid as your Internet connection. I've enjoyed it.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks Kansas.

And to continue taking this off topic:

I just looked into Vonage a bit further. My brother has it and likes it. I've read on here and other boards that people seem generally satisfied with it. 

I wonder why it has such low user ratings on cnet? I know the HR20 is low rated there too, but that I understand - people have been comparing it to tivo. I thought vonage would be "cultish" and have a real high rating. I'm surprised how poorly it's rated, especially since cnet rates it as the best (but users rate it as the worst, behing even verizons voicewing). Weird.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

I have Vonage because my work requires a home phone and they were the cheapest option. While I once in while have issues with it making the monthly call for PPV ordeering, it is not too bad.

We had issues the first week of service, and do not anymore - I keep it fowarded to my cell most of the time because it is easier - and it makes it simpler for me.

I do not know why it would have such low ratings, I personally love it.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Thanks Kansas.
> I wonder why it has such low user ratings on cnet?


You're welcome...and since we've already started this...

If your Internet is solid, so is your Vonage.

I think that some people have ISPs without stable bandwidth. Combine that with using the phone, while downloading from the bit-torrent and I think some people don't have the bandwidth...and don't "get-it".

My 12/1 cable service has been excellent. During "off-peak" hours, I have the power-boost option with even better U/D speeds. With your fiber, I bet it would rock!

I did have a minor issue with my HR10-250 and HDVR2 not connecting, when I first started using Vonage. I was using the Linksys wireless router with two Vonage ports built-in. I soon upgraded to the D-Link draft-N and gigabit switch router (excellent IMHO). I turned off the DHCP and router on the Linksys, making it a "Vonage only" appliance, and plugged it into the new D-Link router. Since then, everything connects 100% of the time. I guess the router was not the best on the Linksys.


----------



## EXTREMUM (Jan 18, 2008)

JVM said:


> My cable company offered a package deal with TV, Internet, and telephone that includes all channels--and that means all premium channels for one year at the price I pay without any premium channels and without the HD Plus, for the same price I pay now for DTV, Internet, and telephone--all billed by Verizon. I called Verizon and told them of this offer from my cable company and they offered $10 dollars off my bill for the next 9 months; she also suggested I contact DTV and find out what they can do.
> 
> Well, seems like DTV thinks it has you big time because all they offered was Free Showtime for 3 months. I told them that isn't even close to keeping me and they would not make any other offer. I will have to pay a penalty for canceling my contract, but I will find solace in that I don't need a contract with Cable and don't have to buy my DVR! I had to pay for my HR 20 aside from it being leased.
> 
> ...


Ok cya. :lol:


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

JVM said:


> The first 3 months are $157 and the remaining 9 months at $167 and that includes all premium channels and all in HD with 2 HD DVR's.


So what, you get $10 off your first 3 months. Your normal rate is obviously $167 (unless it goes up even more after your 12 months are up).


----------



## JVM (Feb 21, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> So what, you get $10 off your first 3 months. Your normal rate is obviously $167 (unless it goes up even more after your 12 months are up).


So what? Simply a matter of $30 dollars less for 3 months and making the monthly fee $164.50 for the year--and not $167 dollars a month as someone thought.

My daughter has Blue Ridge Cable service and they like the picture quality on their HD TV.

After 12 months it will go up, but I don't have to continue with my present plan, and I could cancel without any early termination fee. I am interested in FIOS and waiting for it to be available.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> In order for me to pay to break my commitment AND lose out on all the HD channels that D* has, the price would need to be considerably less than that.


But that is because you are generally satisfied with DirecTV. So you wouldn't switch for a couple bucks savings.

But if someone is dissatisfied with DirecTV, and they find a better alternative, why shouldn't they switch. If they save a few bucks by switching, that's even better.

This sounds like the situation of the OP. He seems somewhat dissatisfied with DirecTV. He found an alternative which he thinks is better and a little cheaper. Plus there is no commitment or upfront fees, so he has little risk in switching. If the alternative is better, then he stays there and is happy. If the alternative is the same, at least he saves a few bucks. And if the alternative is worse, he can switch back.


----------



## Tom White (May 21, 2004)

EXTREMUM said:


> Ok cya. :lol:


Gee, do you think you could be ANY more helpful?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Upstream said:


> But that is because you are generally satisfied with DirecTV. So you wouldn't switch for a couple bucks savings.
> 
> But if someone is dissatisfied with DirecTV, and they find a better alternative, why shouldn't they switch. If they save a few bucks by switching, that's even better.
> 
> This sounds like the situation of the OP. He seems somewhat dissatisfied with DirecTV. He found an alternative which he thinks is better and a little cheaper. Plus there is no commitment or upfront fees, so he has little risk in switching. If the alternative is better, then he stays there and is happy. If the alternative is the same, at least he saves a few bucks. And if the alternative is worse, he can switch back.


I guess if someone was dissatisfied, they should. However, if you'd have read the thread you'd have realized the OP never stated that. In fact, he stated the opposite:



JVM said:


> Now don't get me wrong, I have had very good service and picture quality from DTV and wouldn't leave if not for this great deal from cable.


So, back to my original point. He stated it was a GREAT deal. IMO, that's not a GREAT deal. It's an OK deal, but not one that would get me to switch from a company that has given me "very good service and picture quality"


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Thanks Kansas.
> 
> And to continue taking this off topic:
> 
> ...


I have had Vonage for about two years now my bill runs about $38.00 a month now with them. It used to be in the $28.00 range but I added the unlimited calling to Asia as my Son is stationed in Korea. For $38.00 I get unlimited calling to any where in the US, Canada, Purto Rico most of Europe and Asia. You can not beat it. I have had no issues what so ever with them.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Spartan --

Good points. The OP is saying that he is satisfied with DirecTV, but in other places he indicates he is dissatisfied ("I honestly don't want to come back to DTV" and "There are some things I find very distasteful about DTV").

Only the OP can determine if he is leaving to save a few bucks or because he is dissatisfied with DirecTV.

But I agree with you that if you are not dissatisfied, it doesn't make sense to go through the hassle and risk of switching to save a couple of bucks per month. If you are dissatisfied, then switching makes perfect sense.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

It's great you found a good deal. Competition helps keep prices in check. DirecTV has been getting cockier with advent of their HD additions. Maybe a little churn will help them keep a modicum of perspective.


----------



## JVM (Feb 21, 2007)

Upstream said:


> Spartan --
> 
> Good points. The OP is saying that he is satisfied with DirecTV, but in other places he indicates he is dissatisfied ("I honestly don't want to come back to DTV" and "There are some things I find very distasteful about DTV").
> 
> ...


I did not want to start this thread by whipping DTV. I am leaving mainly because of saving over $30 dollars a month for complete package of TV/Internet/phone. However, this is not to say that I am happy with DTV. As I stated earlier, I agree with you about their customer service and that "Dial-a-deal."

I also dislike the way they make you commit to a contract extension when upgrading.

Interesting to note that I no longer see the prices for DTV packages listed on their web site. They have "Switch Now" but no indication of what it costs--amazing!


----------



## mva5580 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hope it works out for you, but I actually just did the opposite yesterday, canceled Cox Cable and had D* hooked up. Couldn't be happier.

For 5 dollars LESS a month, and this is after the 12 month introductory period where it's even more than that, I get a lot more SD-TV channels, and like 30+ more HDTV channels. It wasn't even a thought for me. I went online, saw that they finally had a promotion where the up-front cost of the HD-DVR was only 99.99, and that was it for me. I ordered immediately.

Called Cox the next day to cancel my service, and when they asked me why I was canceling, I responded, "Well I can get about double the channels and pay less every month." He then tried to tell me "well we're rolling out a new lineup in April," and blah blah blah, I just wasn't interested. 

If you have an HDTV, I honestly don't see why you would have anything but D*. Everything I want to watch is now in HD, and it's great.


----------



## DanER40 (Oct 25, 2007)

There are two things I see here that make switching a bad idea. An early termination fee and the money you already spent in equipment costs. Are you really coming out ahead money wise?


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

In reality, I started this thread to show that DTV isn't offering me any real incentive to stay with them, and it seems they think they have the big show and we need them. Well, this is to show them that not all of us need them [/QUOTE]

But why do you need a deal to stay with them? Why is it people (the OP included) feel that Directv owes them something? All they owe you is a signal to watch your tv on and cust service to help with problems. I know CS isnt the best by any means but show me one solid example of something that is.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I just find it funny that people who claim to value HD programming think they are going to be satisified with cable.


----------



## JVM (Feb 21, 2007)

mva5580 said:


> Hope it works out for you, but I actually just did the opposite yesterday, canceled Cox Cable and had D* hooked up. Couldn't be happier.
> 
> For 5 dollars LESS a month, and this is after the 12 month introductory period where it's even more than that, I get a lot more SD-TV channels, and like 30+ more HDTV channels. It wasn't even a thought for me. I went online, saw that they finally had a promotion where the up-front cost of the HD-DVR was only 99.99, and that was it for me. I ordered immediately.
> 
> ...


Guess you missed my other post(s) about the switch. I will be paying the same with cable as I was with DTV for TV/Internet/phone and having all the premium channels in HD--with DTV I didn't have any premium channels. If you add in DTV's premium package to equal what I get from cable, I would be paying over $30 dollars a month more.

Yes, DTV is very nice to new customers. I had to shell out $299 dollars for one HR20, and they gave me a hard time about having a second one so soon. I mean, why should I be given a hard time to get a second HD DVR? Anyway, I think I have a pretty good deal for the next 12 months.


----------



## JVM (Feb 21, 2007)

jodyguercio;1407921[But why do you need a deal to stay with them? Why is it people (the OP included) feel that Directv owes them something? All they owe you is a signal to watch your tv on and cust service to help with problems. I know CS isnt the best by any means but show me one solid example of something that is.[/QUOTE said:


> Today I received an Urgent letter via UPS from Verizon offering me more incentives to stay with them.
> 
> Why should DTV offer me anything to stay? Because they are the wheeler and dealer, and you should know that. They did offer me 3 months of free Showtime and I told them that is not enough.
> 
> Well, if you think DTV doesn't owe me anything for paying for a leased DVR, fine. I am quite pleased to leave the Dial-a-deal network.


----------



## trekologer (Jun 30, 2007)

Kansas Zephyr said:


> The lawsuit is still in motion. But, a judge has allowed Vonage to carry-on.


The lawsuits have settled so you don't need to worry. Verizon has set its sights on larger prey and filed suit against Cox over their VoIP service.


----------



## trekologer (Jun 30, 2007)

If you're getting cable company phone make sure that the instaler shows you the signal levels at the outlet where your eMTA is connected and that they are as follows:

Downstream receive power: -8 dBmV to +8 dBmV
Upstream transmit power: +35 dBmV to +52 dBmV
Signal to noise ratio: 33 dB or higher

If the values are not within those ranges you WILL have phone problems, such as choppy or dropped audio, and probablly less than desired performance of your cable modem and video quality.


----------



## Jolliec (Sep 1, 2006)

convem24 said:


> JVM did you check to see what HD channels are available and did you see what you will pay with taxes, etc, etc? Just wondering. If you want to hop from service to service every year then go for it. Ask the local cable company what they charge per DVR (It can be anywhere from 13 on up, it is Comcast is definitely is more for the DVR for less recording capability, really about 30 hours max). Good luck and cya.


I wonder just how long it will be before DirecTV starts charging per DVR.

They already removed the DVR from the Premier Package...


----------



## JVM (Feb 21, 2007)

Jolliec said:


> I wonder just how long it will be before DirecTV starts charging per DVR.
> 
> They already removed the DVR from the Premier Package...


DirecTV already charges for DVR's and basic receivers: $4.99 charged for each on my bill--just noticed there is a credit of $4.99 for the primary leased DVR. So I just pay for the additional units.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

trekologer said:


> The lawsuits have settled so you don't need to worry. Verizon has set its sights on larger prey and filed suit against Cox over their VoIP service.


I thought it was under appeal by Vonage. They lost to Verizon. Did they reach a settlement?


----------



## laurie_lu (Dec 2, 2007)

My father has the Comcast Triple Play. He's had a lot of problems with the phone portion of the package. Modem seems to go out all the time. No LAN line backup.

Where we live, we lose our electricity all the time. When it's out, it's out for 6 hours or longer. Many times it's out for days. I can't be without a phone for that long.


----------



## Jolliec (Sep 1, 2006)

JVM said:


> DirecTV already charges for DVR's and basic receivers: $4.99 charged for each on my bill--just noticed there is a credit of $4.99 for the primary leased DVR. So I just pay for the additional units.


The 4.99 is a mirroring fee and applies to all receivers other than the primary. I am referring to the 5.99 DVR fee. I am wondering how long before they add the DVR fee per DVR, or simply increase the mirroring fee to differentiate between DVR and non-DVR receivers.

If you have a DVR credit, it is probably because you were grandfathered into the Premier Package before they removed the DVR from the plan.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Jolliec said:


> The 4.99 is a mirroring fee and applies to all receivers other than the primary. I am referring to the 5.99 DVR fee. I am wondering how long before they add the DVR fee per DVR, or simply increase the DVR fee to differentiate between DVR and non-DVR receivers.
> 
> If you have a DVR credit, it is probably because you were grandfathered into the Premier Package before they removed the DVR from the plan.


I have no info that suggests that the DVR and HD fees will ever be per rcvr, only account


----------



## Jolliec (Sep 1, 2006)

curt8403 said:


> I have no info that suggests that the DVR and HD fees will ever be per rcvr, only account


Me either, just speculating. It seems that all of the other providers have this pricing model (Cable/FIOS).


----------



## Proc (Jan 19, 2006)

My D* bill is $84 (Total Choice Plus. DVR service. HD access. 3 boxes. Protection Plan.)

My AT&T bill for phone and DSL: $82

$164 Total right now for all three (TV/phone/net)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I just called Comcast to see what their best offer would be. Here is what they offered:

Triple Play (TV/phone/net):

3 boxes (one with DVR). HD package. 6mg internet. Phone w/all features. Essentially the same as I have now but faster internet).

Cost?

$156.04/month (taxes, local fees included) for 12 months.
$164.04 starting in month 13.

Basically the same thing. I am staying with D*. Not worth the hassle of switching.

Anyone have AT&T's U-Verse? They are now in my neighborhood and pushing it hard and heavy.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

135 posts and 4000+ views later....

My divorce in the 90's happened quicker than this departure.  :lol:


----------



## Cpt Guavaberry (Oct 16, 2007)

C'ya!

You'll be back.

After many heartaches and regrets.

I wonder how many outages per week you'll have...??? !rolling


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I suspended my account about 1 yr ago to take some cable offer, that lasted 5 days and the cable DVR's were returned and my D* was reactivated..... I learned my lesson about getting hot headed over D* not giving me a free DVR..... Every year or so I would get the "itch" to bully them into free stuff, shoot, as soon as I canceled I learned.


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> 135 posts and 4000+ views later....
> 
> My divorce in the 90's happened quicker than this departure.  :lol:


:lol:


----------



## pratttech (Jan 13, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> 135 posts and 4000+ views later....
> 
> My divorce in the 90's happened quicker than this departure.  :lol:


Hehe-- was thinking the same. Must be ready by now. :lol:


----------



## JVM (Feb 21, 2007)

Cpt Guavaberry said:


> C'ya!
> 
> You'll be back.
> 
> ...


Outages? I had Cable before coming to DirecTV and there weren't any amount of outages of concern. As I said long ago in this thread, my reason for switching to DirecTV was to get my house wired with RG 6 cable.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Seems to me as if the discussion has run it's course now that we are circling back.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

OffTopic.....

okietekkie - PLEASE don't tell me you really changed your monicker to Pink Fairy???

(my eyesight isn't really that bad - I just can't believe you did that!!!)


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

(~giggles~ Aye I did, for multiple reasons. The most obvious is I really like fairies! You don't like it!? )


----------



## JVM (Feb 21, 2007)

Update:

I found out Cable phone service doesn't offer Ident-a-Ring (Distinctive Ring service) that I use for my fax machine. Verizon offered a tremendous deal to stay with them, and DirecTV came through with a very nice offer to seal the deal for me. Therefore, I have decided to stay with DirecTV and continue with Verizon for both phone and DSL.


----------



## raven56706 (Jan 17, 2007)

if you like football, you will be back...


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

JVM said:


> Update:
> 
> I found out Cable phone service doesn't offer Ident-a-Ring (Distinctive Ring service) that I use for my fax machine. Verizon offered a tremendous deal to stay with them, and DirecTV came through with a very nice offer to seal the deal for me. Therefore, I have decided to stay with DirecTV and continue with Verizon for both phone and DSL.


Thank god you came back and cleared that up for us. Maybe now I can finally get some decent rest.


----------



## JVM (Feb 21, 2007)

raven56706 said:


> if you like football, you will be back...


I haven't left and still with DirecTV, as stated in my reply above, and no plans to change now.


----------

